# LOST!!! Please Share



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I thought I'd start a new thread for April. As you may know, her sweet little Teddy got out the door yesterday and is missing . They are heartbroken and doing everything they can to find him. They could really use our help. Here's Teddy's flyer. Please share it everywhere you can think of to try and help find him. I'm helping with the outreach part of the search, so if you have some time to help online, please let me know. I've logged back on to my FB account (Bri) so that I can network online. Those of you who know me well know I don't stay on FB much, but I'll be on there while we search for Teddy. You can reach me there though or here. April is getting the flyers posted around town and they are out searching. She is so worried as you can imagine  . It takes a village and lots of prayers. Please do pray for them.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Bridget, I looked up the area code to find it's Charlotte, North Carolina. Would it be possible to add that information to the flyer?


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Glenda, I think since the flyers just launched we will leave it as Steele Creek, since that's the more specific area he went missing from. If he's not found in the next few days, we will update the flyers to broaden the search area even more and add Charlotte to it also. Unless April wants to do it sooner. Good idea. Thanks so much.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

OK. I'll just note that it's in Charlotte when I share it on FB.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Madison's Mom said:


> OK. I'll just note that it's in Charlotte when I share it on FB.


That would be great. Thank you So much!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bridget, I shared with all my FB friends. I am not on FB a lot either. 

I cannot help thinking that Teddy is close by his home. Maybe someone who lives close by picked Teddy up and will return him ... and, especially since he needs his medications.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I agree Marie. I'm hoping and praying that since he didn't have a collar on, that someone just doesn't understand that he might have a microchip (or they haven't gotten to the Vet to check for one yet). So many people still don't know about microchips, so it might just be that. I'm really hoping that the flyers they are putting up now will help someone to learn where Teddy belongs and that they will call April so she can go get him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I posted on FB. I will update that it is the Charlotte area.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I also shared on my fb page even though I'm living far away there are some friends coming from this area on my list.

Hope and pray Teddy will be found soon!!! Each post can help to find him!!!!!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

My worst nightmare! Shared on FB.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I posted and updated too,hoping people in the area will check Craigslist too,along with local shelters and rescues.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone. April posted on CL yesterday and I added 2 posts today. I know they are doing flyers and shelters today. I've reached out to about 40-50 businesses via FB private messages and site posts so far. I'm still working on rescues etc. 

Can anyone volunteer to research rescues in the area to contact them with his alert?

We also need some to carefully watch Petfinder and the other pet selling rehoming sites.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bridget 

I do not do facebook, but it looks like this is an active group. https://m.facebook.com/groups/164814303719718/?ref=br_tf. I did not see Teddy listed there. 
Lost and found > Found Pets in the Community

list other local places to post


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks Walter. I have a request to join the Charlotte group and they sent me an auto message about first needing to post on a PawBoost alert system. So I forwarded that info on to April. I'm not comfortable with signing up for sites on her behalf or giving out the street location (for privacy reasons). I will let April know that this thread is here so she can see some of the suggestions and ideas for sure. I did send a FB message to AC&Control so they have his flyer. I also posted on the Humane Society of Charlotte's FB page. Unfortunately a lot of these posts will get dropped on the sidebar/margin, but hopefully many will still also share on their main section. I also emailed the flyer to AC&C.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, I just spoke with April and there is no sign of Teddy yet. She is very thankfully for all of the prayers and support. She is understandably exhausted and will check in to SM when things calm down a bit. The flyers are being posted now, so lets pray someone recognizes him and calls her soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am still praying for a safe return of little Teddy and will be checking back to see whether or not there has been anymore news.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I posted on my FB page & on the "All About Maltese" FB page asking for people to copy & paste & post & prayer! That is a diversified page w/people from all over. Hopefully it will help. I know the prayers will be forth-coming! It really does take a village!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Has anyone posted to Nextdoor.com? https://nextdoor.com/city/charlotte--nc/ People lose and find pets in my neighborhood and town almost daily and they often get returned!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi, thanks so much for all you are doing. I know April and Teddy truly appreciate it. I'm not sure how much time April will have to be on SM, so I'll be sure to pass along your site suggestions so that she can sign up for those alerts etc. right away. Great ideas! 

If you can help by reaching out to the radio or news stations in her area, please let me know. It would be SO helpful if they could run his story. Anyone up for reaching out to them?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw that April posted that the dog tracker service is too expensive - that's awful that they charge so much to make it not feasible. There are volunteers here that will do that. Although the one for hire likely has more expertise. It's a shame though.


Last fall I ran into a group of greyhound owners who were tracking a lost dog, (while I was out driving around looking for signs of the dog) basically the neighborhood came together and eventually with a live trap the owner caught the lost dog who was too shy to approach (a husky).


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I just saw this on Facebook. I hope they find the little guy. He must be so scared.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maglily said:


> I saw that April posted that the dog tracker service is too expensive - that's awful that they charge so much to make it not feasible. There are volunteers here that will do that. Although the one for hire likely has more expertise. It's a shame though.
> 
> 
> Last fall I ran into a group of greyhound owners who were tracking a lost dog, (while I was out driving around looking for signs of the dog) basically the neighborhood came together and eventually with a live trap the owner caught the lost dog who was too shy to approach (a husky).


Brenda, you are right but there is a lot of surrounding water---so not many big roads there---more local. There is a premium outlet not far away so maybe someone could post a flyer there?? 
I still believe that someone is keeping Teddy safe until Monday (after the week-end) & will hopefully surrender him then. Prayers & more prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just reached out to Fox 46 (FB) in Charlotte & asked for help---posted the flyer to Ben Melugin. Someone state-side should follow up with a phone call to that station. My FB name is S. Dogget & I posted this Sun. at 13:35.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Brenda, you are right but there is a lot of surrounding water---so not many big roads there---more local. There is a premium outlet not far away so maybe someone could post a flyer there??
> I still believe that someone is keeping Teddy safe until Monday (after the week-end) & will hopefully surrender him then. Prayers & more prayers.


I hope so Sandi, a lot of people aren't on fb or like someone said, aren't aware of microchips. That's right they might be waiting for Monday.:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't even imagine how frantic April must be!!!!!! 

I shared her flyer on my fb page, wish there was something else we could do!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I was hoping to hear good news by this morning. April, we are all praying for Teddy to get home soon.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Checking in to see if Teddy has been found yet. Please Lord, bring this baby back home.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just checking back in and was hoping for some good news. I can't even imagine how April must be feeling.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Bridget - just saw you posted this and are helping. Thank you so much. Just devastating. I wanted to keep up on FB with any developments since it's hard for me to get SM on phone. What's you FB name. I couldn't find it. I posted last night and a lot of people shared. Did anyone reach anyone at SCMR? If not I'll get in touch tho I would think Marti may have.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Also checking back.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Hi Bridget - just saw you posted this and are helping. Thank you so much. Just devastating. I wanted to keep up on FB with any developments since it's hard for me to get SM on phone. What's you FB name. I couldn't find it. I posted last night and a lot of people shared. Did anyone reach anyone at SCMR? If not I'll get in touch tho I would think Marti may have.


Sue, I sent a msg. to you on FB w/Bridget's FB name since I am not sure when she will get back here---she is working like a maniac to get the word out! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Has anyone posted to Nextdoor.com? https://nextdoor.com/city/charlotte--nc/ People lose and find pets in my neighborhood and town almost daily and they often get returned!



good idea but it looks like April would have to sign in at that site herself as a member of the neighborhood.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.helpinglostpets.com/petdetail/postpet.aspx?rc=o1661&s=LF

I tried to sign up for April but the owner has to do it. It was on lost pets in NC.
April, if you see this please sign up.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Is there a way to find out if there were any strangers in the neighbourhood that day as in parcel delivery people or something like that?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Maglily said:


> good idea but it looks like April would have to sign in at that site herself as a member of the neighborhood.


She should do it! This is probably one of the best places to get the word out!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi everybody. Thanks for all the great ideas and help ... keep it coming! I've sent an email to April with the nextdoor link, so hopefully she can get that set up soon. When I speak with her later today I'll also let her know about the Helping Lost Pets site that Sandi found. Yeah, it does look like the owner needs to set that up. As far as the people coming in and out of the neighborhood ... yes there is construction going on in the neighborhood and one of the head guys was actually out helping to look for Teddy the day he went missing. Sounds like they are good folks. I'm sure April will make sure the flyer gets to the crews and follows up with the workers to see if by chance any of them saw Teddy. We really are praying that someone has him and just doesn't know who he belongs to. He didn't have a collar on (just as my own very often do not) and so unfortunately if you don't know about microchipping, you may not know how to go about locating the family. That's why the flyers and networking is essential to helping to (we pray) get Teddy home safely and soon. Oh and yesterday April and I discussed the importance of getting flyers to all of the UPS, Fed Ex, Postal Carriers, School Bus Drivers, Trash Removal Services etc. These are often our very best eyes and ears! They are out in towns all day everyday and they really are wonderful folks to have on your side. Please keep sharing and praying.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I just reached out to Fox 46 (FB) in Charlotte & asked for help---posted the flyer to Ben Melugin. Someone state-side should follow up with a phone call to that station. My FB name is S. Dogget & I posted this Sun. at 13:35.


Bridget, did someone contact the TV stations---I think there are 4 around there. I did post on this FB page but it would be good if someone could follow up w/a phone call to Ben Melugin to try & enlist his help.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Sandi, Sue is going to do her best to try to reach out to them for us. Her schedule is crazy busy but with her experience in media / media relations and in rescue work, she is the perfect person to help with this area. Hopefully with our emails and messages and Sue's contact, we will be able to get them to pick up the story.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

summergirl1973 said:


> Hi Sandi, Sue is going to do her best to try to reach out to them for us. Her schedule is crazy busy but with her experience in media / media relations and in rescue work, she is the perfect person to help with this area. Hopefully with our emails and messages and Sue's contact, we will be able to get them to pick up the story.


:ThankYou::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

summergirl1973 said:


> Hi Sandi, Sue is going to do her best to try to reach out to them for us. Her schedule is crazy busy but with her experience in media / media relations and in rescue work, she is the perfect person to help with this area. Hopefully with our emails and messages and Sue's contact, we will be able to get them to pick up the story.


I thought Sue would have great contacts for this and a great one for the :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::aktion033:job!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job, Bridget and everyone else helping to get Teddy back home! I shared his photo on Facebook too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I've shared on FB and tried to search Craigslist to no avail. I will continue to pray for Teddy to find his way home.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Any word on Teddy?!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Our family has a friend who has lived in NC for years, my sister emailed her and sent her the flyer. She is a retired military nurse and hopefully will help spread the word a little farther.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks so much everyone. I just spoke with April and there is no news. We decided to launch a GoFundMe for hiring a Dog Tracker / Scent Dog to help look for him. The goal is $500 and the company is Epic Animal Recovery. They were recommended to us by The Greater Charlotte SPCA. Ted did make it down to the cul-de-sac before he disappeared and though the woods have been searched, there is still a chance that he is in there. Hopefully the scent dog could pick up his trail to let April know where he is or if the trail stops at the road (indicating that he was picked up). The fund is under the name Help Find Teddy the Maltese. I'll try to improve the picture / layout / details in a bit, but for now I'm rushing to just get it up in the hopes that we could hire them quickly. Please do share about it. The link will be on my FB page or you can message me here. Thanks so much for sharing everyone and please continue to pray.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I would like to tell her now to go ahead and hire them because the amount will be met. I just can't imagine it won't.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

summergirl1973 said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I just spoke with April and there is no news. We decided to launch a GoFundMe for hiring a Dog Tracker / Scent Dog to help look for him. The goal is $500 and the company is Epic Animal Recovery. They were recommended to us by The Greater Charlotte SPCA. Ted did make it down to the cul-de-sac before he disappeared and though the woods have been searched, there is still a chance that he is in there. Hopefully the scent dog could pick up his trail to let April know where he is or if the trail stops at the road (indicating that he was picked up). The fund is under the name Help Find Teddy the Maltese. I'll try to improve the picture / layout / details in a bit, but for now I'm rushing to just get it up in the hopes that we could hire them quickly. Please do share about it. The link will be on my FB page or you can message me here. Thanks so much for sharing everyone and please continue to pray.


Bridget, is it possible to provide the GoFundMe link here for our members who are not on FB?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I just donated to the gofundme. I hope that she gets the money soon, since the faster you track a dog, the easier it is for the scent to be picked up.

Here's the link. https://www.gofundme.com/help-find-teddy-the-maltese

Still praying.
Debbie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

harrysmom said:


> I just donated to the gofundme. I hope that she gets the money soon, since the faster you track a dog, the easier it is for the scent to be picked up.
> 
> Here's the link. https://www.gofundme.com/help-find-teddy-the-maltese
> 
> ...


Thanks, Debbie. I just donated, too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just donated. I'm sure the money will be raised so hoping April will go ahead and hire them.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

I just donated too. She should go ahead and hire them. She will raise the money!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

rrwtrw said:


> I just donated too. She should go ahead and hire them. She will raise the money!


Agreed!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She's almost reached her goal.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

You guys are amazing. Truly. Completely. I was crying as I texted April to get her to sign on with the tracker. I'm crying now. We know this is a long shot to hire the tracker, but it was something to try to give her/us direction. We are praying that it will give April some clue where Teddy might be. Please pray in faith everyone. Much love to you all.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope the tracker is able to find Teddy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

summergirl1973 said:


> You guys are amazing. Truly. Completely. I was crying as I texted April to get her to sign on with the tracker. I'm crying now. We know this is a long shot to hire the tracker, but it was something to try to give her/us direction. We are praying that it will give April some clue where Teddy might be. Please pray in faith everyone. Much love to you all.


:chili::chili:

:tender::tender:

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The goal has been reached/surpassed---no longer taking donations! 
Bri, when does the tracker start? Prayers continue. Thank you for your diligent work!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw that there was an "online yard sale" page for Charlotte/Mecklenburg on Facebook with almost 3000 members. I contacted the moderator and he posted Teddy's flyer. Maybe it will do some good. We've reunited a lot of dogs with owners locally with our yard sale pages. 

Praying....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> I saw that there was an "online yard sale" page for Charlotte/Mecklenburg on Facebook with almost 3000 members. I contacted the moderator and he posted Teddy's flyer. Maybe it will do some good. We've reunited a lot of dogs with owners locally with our yard sale pages.
> 
> Praying....


Yay Debbie!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is another site to try:
https://www.petamberalert.com/blog/finding-your-lost-pet-in-charlotte/
www.petamberalert.com
petamberalert.co
It is a paid site but could be worth doing on Mon. aft. after someone plans on checking in w/a local vet w/Teddy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Here is another site to try:
> https://www.petamberalert.com/blog/finding-your-lost-pet-in-charlotte/
> www.petamberalert.com
> petamberalert.co
> It is a paid site but could be worth doing on Mon. aft. after someone plans on checking in w/a local vet w/Teddy.


Wow, that's great Sandi!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

You guys are awesome. Thanks so much for all the shares, research, donations and prayers. I know April must feel so blessed. Let's pray that the efforts lead to bringing Teddy home soon.

The tracker has received the request for Teddy and emailed me back. She was actually looking online for another dog and saw Teddy's Lost post. She commented to her sister on how adorable he is. She was surprised to then see my inquiry about hiring her to track Teddy. Maybe that's a sign from above that God is building his rescue team. Hopefully <3. The tracker will be back in touch with either me or April soon to discuss everything further. I'm hoping that she will be available and we can get started really soon. I'll keep you posted when I hear back. Continued prayers for Teddy everyone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am off to bed but will be praying when I toss & turn---also checking in first thing tomorrow. 
"God in your mercy, hear our prayers." Amen


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just signed in and read the posts, I just want to cry, Lord please bring little Teddy back home to his mommy and daddy.
You all are just amazing, of course I knew that


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad the money was raised. I didn't even get to see it and it was met. Fantastic. I knew our SM and Maltese friends would come through. I just can't imagine how April feels but I think every one of us feels as if Teddy is ours. Since I was in Vermont out on errands we needed to do it the short time we're there and then the long ride home I'll be working on the media tomorrow to see what we can get going down there. I sent a message to a friend whose husband works for a local station in Asheville and hoping he might know best way to reach and get the attention of their sister station in Charlotte.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Still keeping up the positive thoughts for Teddy! I'm so impressed with how fast the money was raised for the dog tracker :thumbsup:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I keep checking. Hoping he will found!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Does anyone know when they will start the "dog tracker"?

I have such an anxiety :smpullhair:thinking where and with whom Teddy might be.........


yes it's like we are worried for our own fluff and I just can't stand the wait, 
I'm checking this site every 5 minutes to see if there is any news.





rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:





.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Praying hard!*

I'm praying along with everyone else for Teddy to be safely
returned to April quickly !!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm about ready for bed but had to check in many prayers tonight.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Mon. morning here in Austria & am just checking in.
Yes, the $$ came in quickly---Dwt. is in the US & I wanted him to do the donating since I always relegate that to him, but did not reach him. The big time difference is sometimes unkind. But maybe we will need to do more later. Everyone is just waiting on pins & needles to bring Teddy home & as Bri said "it takes a village." This is a village w/a heart & every prayer that is prayed, penny donated, and text or posting helps toward the goal. 
"Team Teddy" is on the move!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

https://villageofriverbend.nextdoor.com/news_feed/ (this is mine just posted as an example)

This is something April would have to sign up for---it is free & my neighborhood in Texas has one & we belong. Everyday we get notices on email of things happening in our neighborhood including lots of lost/missing pets. but again, she would have to do her own as no one else can sign up for her! She may already be a member of her local chapter.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been spreading the word on FB and have been praying with all my heart. I tried to donate, but the site said that the goal had been reached and that it was not accepting additional donations. If possible, I would like to help with the reward money once Teddy is home. I won't let myself think that he might not get home.

Bridget, I have time tomorrow to help with anything online. If you could just let me know the sites I should check, I will stay on top of it. Anything you need, I'm available to help.

I know that the Maltese community is out in force trying to help find Teddy. 

Bridget, you have been an earth angel with all your help. Thank you.

Continuing prayers and hoping that Teddy is soon home safe and sound. I can't even begin to imagine what April is going through.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I've been spreading the word on FB and have been praying with all my heart. I tried to donate, but the site said that the goal had been reached and that it was not accepting additional donations. If possible, I would like to help with the reward money once Teddy is home. I won't let myself think that he might not get home.
> 
> Bridget, I have time tomorrow to help with anything online. If you could just let me know the sites I should check, I will stay on top of it. Anything you need, I'm available to help.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with April in this difficult time! 

Awaiting a positive update and hope Teddy will be home very soon!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in, hoping for good news...


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Teddy's tracker is done and they tracked his sent around their neighborhood down the street and even back in to his own backyard :smcry: . He apparently wandered around A LOT while they were out searching for him. He left there and went to another neighborhood and eventually the scent stopped at Shopton Road and Rock Island Road. Not sure if someone picked him up. We will launch a new flyer and the tracker has asked us to list the Reward amount. So far we have $800 and some folks have said they wanted to contribute, so if you want to add to that amount, just let me know and I'll total up the pledge and post the correct amount of the REWARD section. They don't know if Teddy is still wandering or if someone has picked him up. There is no sign of trauma, so they don't think he was hit. We really need to find him. If anyone can help start calling and / or emailing all of the businesses in that general area and asking them to check their security camera's for 3/3 and 3/4 (even 3/5 if they will), we really need to see if we can either catch site of Teddy in a car, with someone or anything like that.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

We also need the names of all of those subdivisions and try to get to their emails and homeowners associations websites. The police, fire and rescue along with those businesses could really help.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

This has to be so frustrating and disappointing. I will keep praying.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, it might be wise to have someone at the house at all times in the event he could/would return?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart! I'm sure he is so scared. And how upsetting for April. Sending prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Have they tried walking his sisters around the neighbourhood. Maybe if they could get them to bark he would be attracted to their voices or their scent.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So many great ideas everyone and I'll be sure to try to share them and refer April back to this site. They tracked for about 3 hours today and she is very sore, exhausted and heartbroken. She really wants you all to know how truly thankful they are for all you guys are doing. She feels very blessed by your love and help.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm so sorry. I posted the picture on my FB.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I reached out to all the tv stations today down there and have been trying to check Craigslist and Rescue Me regularly. I also posted it on AMAR and many people have shared it from there. Hoping he's found soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I reached out to all the tv stations today down there and have been trying to check Craigslist and Rescue Me regularly. I also posted it on AMAR and many people have shared it from there. Hoping he's found soon.


:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I reached out to all the tv stations today down there and have been trying to check Craigslist and Rescue Me regularly. I also posted it on AMAR and many people have shared it from there. Hoping he's found soon.


Awesome Sue!:chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Do they have a few friends parked in cars at various locations just watching the neighborhood?

are they going to watch thru the night ?


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Not that I'm aware of Brenda. We really need more folks down there who can help them. BTW, thank you SO much to everyone for all the efforts. Seriously, SM is one amazing team!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

summergirl1973 said:


> Not that I'm aware of Brenda. We really need more folks down there who can help them. BTW, thank you SO much to everyone for all the efforts. Seriously, SM is one amazing team!




that's frustrating although tiring/exhausting to walk the neighborhoods endlessly (as I mentioned I helped out a little doing this last fall in the next subdivision over). 


I tried to get the subdivision names, that an easy list but there are no emails for each of them. you have to be a member to sign in.

I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

summergirl1973 said:


> Teddy's tracker is done and they tracked his sent around their neighborhood down the street and even back in to his own backyard :smcry: . He apparently wandered around A LOT while they were out searching for him. He left there and went to another neighborhood and eventually the scent stopped at Shopton Road and Rock Island Road. Not sure if someone picked him up. We will launch a new flyer and the tracker has asked us to list the Reward amount. So far we have $800 and some folks have said they wanted to contribute, so if you want to add to that amount, just let me know and I'll total up the pledge and post the correct amount of the REWARD section. They don't know if Teddy is still wandering or if someone has picked him up. There is no sign of trauma, so they don't think he was hit. We really need to find him. If anyone can help start calling and / or emailing all of the businesses in that general area and asking them to check their security camera's for 3/3 and 3/4 (even 3/5 if they will), we really need to see if we can either catch site of Teddy in a car, with someone or anything like that.



Here is that granite state dog rescue site.

I'm sure the tracker knows this but I couldn't help but add this.....and there is the point about putting an article of clothing where He was last thought to be.etc. 

Granite State Dog Recovery - Lost Dog Quick Action Plan

Please put out an article of your clothing(socks,dirty t-shirts) at the location where your dog was last seen. There is a good chance that your dog may return.

Check your bushes, garage, under vehicles and other small den-like areas on your property to see if your dog is frightened and hiding. 15% of dogs are still on the owner's property. 

Looking at google maps, draw a circle in a one/two mile radius around the last sighting, and flyer heavily in this radius. Never assume that your dog will not cross a highway, pond, railroad tracks, power lines.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I shared on fb. I hope he's found soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this a good idea ? a service that makes phone call alert to neighbors?

https://www.findtoto.com/faqs/#2


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Would it be a good idea to re-open the gofundme to help pay for some of these "paid" services? It went fast yesterday and was closed. Maybe April would feel better about accepting help if she donated any excess funds to AMAR. Just a thought!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'll donate wherever April see's fit too. Please reopen the gofundme account. Any excess can go AMAR  

I can't imagine what April is going through. The not knowing has to be extremely difficult!! 

Oliver got out of my back gate once. Luckily for me he wandered next door. The neighbor kept him safe and sound. But in that moment it was a panic that I can't even describe!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, thanks again for all of the great resources and ideas. I will ask April about re-opening the GoFundMe and see if that's something that she's comfortable with. I know that the tracker ran a little over what we collected, so that might be a good thing to reopen it, but I don't want to do that without her okay. 

Granite State is a great resource and basically they share many of the same techniques that her tracker already suggests. These are pretty common things that most of use when tracking. I talked to the tracker yesterday for a long time .... she knows her stuff and she has shared lots of info with April & her husband. One thing I do really want to point out though (in case anyone in the future uses this thread as a research to find their lost dog) be careful not to place scent based items or lures (food etc) near busy roads, as this will just encourage an animal to go that unsafe location. This is also a reason you should never throw food out your car window (not that you should litter anyway!) - it gets so many animals killed  . I know this may sound obvious, but when people are exhausted and scared and searching for their pets, they sometimes don't realize about the placement issue. There are scent markers set up for Teddy and I pray that if some chance he is still there, he will find them and be brought to safety.

Teddy was seen walking around his neighborhood twice. Once around mid-day and the other time at dusk. The tracker confirmed his scent trail. The trail just stops though and that's where we have to work from. We need security footage! People up and down that road may have cameras set up and businesses surely will. If Teddy was in the car we may very well see him in someones car driving by and sitting on their lap or in the seat. We need people to look for anything like that or anyone who remembers a dog barking a lot in a car etc.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks to Janene's suggestion, we have now launched a FB page for Teddy. You can find it on FB at: Help Find Teddy the Maltese. We'd like for that to be a central location of communication on FB to help filter leads, ideas etc. So, please be sure when sharing the flyer to include a comment about "Liking and Sharing" the HELP FIND TEDDY THE MALTESE PAGE ON FB.

I spoke with April this morning about opening up a GoFundMe for Teddy's Search and Rescue expenses. She was in awe of everyone's love and thoughtfulness. I will launch that GoFundMe for them in just a few minutes and post the link back here. The fund will be used for any search/rescue expenses that April sees fit. That could be hiring phone contact services or other lost pet outreach services, flyers etc. Much love to everyone for that idea.

Thanks SO much everyone!

The new flyer has been created and here it is:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget---you are amazing!
If I ever get lost (not out of the realm of reality) please have my DH put you in charge of finding me! :brownbag::brownbag: :HistericalSmiley:
Sometimes we need to resort to humor to keep us going!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh Sandi, I lol when I read that!!! :HistericalSmiley: I really do believe that our Team Teddy is amazing and we all make a great group of prayer warriors, donors, researchers, cross-posters, media magicians, trackers and cheerleaders. I know I keep saying it, but it really does take that village. Let's keep lifting those prayers up high and pray that the Good Samaritan who may have Teddy sees our lost ads and contacts April right away.

Here's the link for the GoFundMe that you all suggested we set up. It's on GoFundMe under : Help Find Teddy The Maltese . https://www.gofundme.com/ycc2g-help-find-teddy-the-maltese


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok great! When I get a chance I am going to launch the sharing and inviting people to the FB page! The more the better! Go fund me if the link is there make sure its tagged to the top! We need to get Teddy home!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Bridget, thanks for broadcasting this alert. I will post the flyer of Teddy on my Facebook network as I do have friends and family in the Virginia area.

@April, I can't imagine how restless and worrisome your family and you are right now thinking and worrying for Teddy being out there all alone. We'll be praying that Teddy will come across a good person who will delivery him to the proper pet shelter that can read his microchip and send him home. Hang in there!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks again for everyone's loving efforts. You all have been amazing! I've spoken with April and the tracker today and the hope is that the flyers and information being shared (along with the generous reward) will help Teddy come home. As April and I discussed. Search & Rescue is hard. Emotionally and physically. We are all planting seeds (through networking, flyers, financial donations, prayers ...) We will continue to nurture those seeds and pray for His mercy and guidance to bring Teddy home. Amen.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Continued prayers


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Eventually, the person who holds Teddy, will have to bring him to the groomers, so I was thinking 
that it is a good idea to go in person to all the groomers in the area and to tell them to be vigilant if they see a pup like Teddy. 
However, I would not put a flyer at the groomers because it is likely that this person will run away.

Can't stop thinking about the little one:hat:




.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know if anyone has suggested this yet or not but how about asking local schools if you can post signs there? Kids tell other kids when they've got a new pet, and kids walk to and from school every day so they may be more inclined to see something.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Piccolina said:


> Eventually, the person who holds Teddy, will have to bring him to the groomers, so I was thinking
> that it is a good idea to go in person to all the groomers in the area and to tell them to be vigilant if they see a pup like Teddy.
> However, I would not put a flyer at the groomers because it is likely that this person will run away.
> 
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I don't know if anyone has suggested this yet or not but how about asking local schools if you can post signs there? Kids tell other kids when they've got a new pet, and kids walk to and from school every day so they may be more inclined to see something.


Great idea! Cathy mentioned this on the FB page #helpfindteddymaltese. If you are on FB take a look at the page!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I don't know if anyone has suggested this yet or not but how about asking local schools if you can post signs there? Kids tell other kids when they've got a new pet, and kids walk to and from school every day so they may be more inclined to see something.


I think that's a very intelligent idea because of the honesty of children! Furthermore children are very watchful observers! 

Continued prayer for Teddy!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

READY? SET? GOOOOO!!! Do you Tweet? If so, please send a Twitter Challenge to all of your followers! Let's share about Teddy! (insert his LOST flyer in to your tweet). Let's especially target the NC area!

"Find Teddy the Maltese, Charlotte NC! $1500 No Questions Asked Reward 4 safe return! Also on FB! #helpfindteddythemaltese"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

summergirl1973 said:


> READY? SET? GOOOOO!!! Do you Tweet? If so, please send a Twitter Challenge to all of your followers! Let's share about Teddy! (insert his LOST flyer in to your tweet). Let's especially target the NC area!
> 
> "Find Teddy the Maltese, Charlotte NC! $1500 No Questions Asked Reward 4 safe return! Also on FB! #helpfindteddythemaltese"


I like Sammie's idea about the groomers. And the school idea and as I've suggested scout troops. I've contacted someone about seeing if a drone enthusiast there might help, tweeted it out, special tweet to Faith Ford who's a big animal supporter. 
Bridget - what about Instagram. Does Teddy have an account on that? Younger people love it and love pix so it would be a good idea and putting the poster up as the photo.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Tweeted -- though I don't have many followers, but getting the hashtag out there will help, I think. I will also post on my Instagram. I keep checking back for news, hoping for the best. I can't imagine what April must be going through with this not knowing. Most of you know my story when Lisa ran away -- I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. Though the outcome was my worst nightmare, I was thankful for the closure. I keep praying that Teddy is returned. I think he was picked up. I hope whoever picked him up does the right thing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I like Sammie's idea about the groomers. And the school idea and as I've suggested scout troops. I've contacted someone about seeing if a drone enthusiast there might help, tweeted it out, special tweet to Faith Ford who's a big animal supporter.
> Bridget - what about Instagram. Does Teddy have an account on that? Younger people love it and love pix so it would be a good idea and putting the poster up as the photo.


I like all of these ideas---the crazy, outside the box thinking is exciting---do be aware that often if a dog is "kept" a mobile groomer is called in order not to draw attention. It is important to remember that the dogs appearance may have been altered in some way so the dog isn't easily recognized. But all avenues are worthy of pursuit!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

In the last day I've sent an email to the following - with the poster, a request to share the info and look at security footage and a link to the Find Teddy FB page. 

about 7 schools within about 8 miles of the area (elementary and high) and the principal of one of those schools too.
a social media email that was on a school board page
2 churches (one emailed back and said they were praying)
a hiking club (although honestly I am not sure of where exactly around NC/charlotte they hike)
and about 10-11 businesses (industrial park type and restaurants mostly)
one was from the City's bus/transit webpage.

one school had an automatic return that said they don't check that email until Thursdays.


OH wouldn't it be great to have his poster on one of those electronic billboard signs!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maglily said:


> In the last day I've sent an email to the following - with the poster, a request to share the info and look at security footage and a link to the Find Teddy FB page.
> 
> about 7 schools within about 8 miles of the area (elementary and high) and the principal of one of those schools too.
> a social media email that was on a school board page
> ...


And you live in Canada! Think about it folks. It takes a village!
:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow -- everyone is so amazing. This Teddy Village is worldwide and awesome!!! 

Happy to say that I saw that Faith Ford (she was the actress who was in Murphy Brown) retweeted my tweet about Teddy. She has nearly 25 thousand followers on Twitter.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Wow -- everyone is so amazing. This Teddy Village is worldwide and awesome!!!
> 
> Happy to say that I saw that Faith Ford (she was the actress who was in Murphy Brown) retweeted my tweet about Teddy. She has nearly 25 thousand followers on Twitter.


WOW This is how it is suppose to work,:thumbsup::thumbsup::wub::wub: friends!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yep you guys are awesome! The way you have all been sharing, tweeting, staying up all night and researching .... all over the world literally. Now that is love. 

I've spoken with April and she is working hard at getting those flyers out, talking to people and really letting folks know about Teddy. We are now running a paid ad on FB in his targeted area (if you want the specifics please message me). After designing it several times I found out that they don't like words on the ad. :smilie_tischkante: Now it's very basic - just a picture, LOST, Reward amount and telephone #. Not a fancy ad, but hopefully effective. I just got notice that they approved it and it will start running very soon. It has the potential to reach 1,500,000 target folks at about 3000 -8000 people on Facebook daily. I'm not sure how it works, but it may be reaching 1400+ on Instagram also. Continued prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love how everyone is sharing, I'm not on Facebook, but I can pray, when two or more gather in God's name he hears us.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Wow -- everyone is so amazing. This Teddy Village is worldwide and awesome!!!
> 
> Happy to say that I saw that Faith Ford (she was the actress who was in Murphy Brown) retweeted my tweet about Teddy. She has nearly 25 thousand followers on Twitter.


that's impressive Sue :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

summergirl1973 said:


> Yep you guys are awesome! The way you have all been sharing, tweeting, staying up all night and researching .... all over the world literally. Now that is love.
> 
> I've spoken with April and she is working hard at getting those flyers out, talking to people and really letting folks know about Teddy. We are now running a paid ad on FB in his targeted area (if you want the specifics please message me). After designing it several times I found out that they don't like words on the ad. :smilie_tischkante: Now it's very basic - just a picture, LOST, Reward amount and telephone #. Not a fancy ad, but hopefully effective. I just got notice that they approved it and it will start running very soon. It has the potential to reach 1,500,000 target folks at about 3000 -8000 people on Facebook daily. I'm not sure how it works, but it may be reaching 1400+ on Instagram also. Continued prayers.



that's awesome!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I love how everyone is sharing, I'm not on Facebook, but I can pray, when two or more gather in God's name he hears us.




You are the best at prayers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Continuing to pray that Teddy is returned. I've spread the word on FB and various FB dog sites, on Twitter and on Instagram. Continuing to check Craig's List and Shelters in the area. 

One of my friends shared that she thought we should emphasize that Teddy has a medical condition. If someone sees that, they may take him to a Vet to be examined.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am also not on social media, but did anyone include local gyms. I am thinking of joggers who might have scene him while running.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I just hope that if someone has him they aren't *scared* to return him for fear of getting in trouble. I know the flyers say no questions asked but this person still might be scared.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Gyms are a good idea, (and running clubs) , I just emailed a group that builds walking / hiking trails to the west of the area ( a few miles at least) April lives but I found the email so sent it anyhow. I forget who they are now.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe people could be encouraged somehow to drop him off at a vet's if they have him and are worried about repercussions.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mss said:


> Maybe people could be encouraged somehow to drop him off at a vet's if they have him and are worried about repercussions.


Yes, wondering if it should be suggested that they drop the dog off at a safe place but don't know what that would be. A vet's office? The thing is that this isn't someone who came into the house and stole Teddy. They might have seen him running and took him home for whatever reason. The reward should attract them but despite "no questions asked" am wondering if suggesting just dropping the dog at a vet in the area might help since he's chipped. Just thinking out loud. Like our law here with giving up a baby ...you can do it at a church, police, fire house.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi everyone thanks again for being such a wonderful team to work with! It's amazing how many folks are working in the search for Teddy ... such a blessing. Let me see if I can reply to some of the ideas (if I miss yours, please remind me to respond!). We are reaching out to gyms, hikers, youth clubs, trying to find scouting troops (if someone could help with that part it would be awesome!), realtors, builders etc. 

Great minds think alike and I had been wanting to also really start pushing the "safe return options" for Teddy. You are very right, we TRULY believe he was not taken by some awful person and we need to make that VERY VERY CLEAR. If you all could start typing little messages on his FB page about how thankful we are for the Good Samaritan who probably has him, that will help tremendously. On a flyer there is only so much room to type things, so that's where the FB page, CL posts, Tweets etc. really come in. I will also do a post on his FB page about this and where he/she can safely and confidently return Teddy. We are SO thankful to the person who has kept Teddy safe and we need them to know that!

I need help with a couple of things that I'd like to talk about. If someone online can help volunteer today, please PM so we can chat. April will be working hard today on flyers and a wonderful lady has also volunteered down there to help her (in addition to the team of family and friends who have also been doing so). Thanks everyone!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's something you may already have thought of -- 

I looked on the craigslist--Charlotte area pet listings, and there were a couple of posts where people were wanting to buy a Maltese. One of them sounded like a perfect description of Teddy! Maybe someone should contact the persons who posted the ads and find out if anyone had contacted them with a Maltese to sell.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you! We will definitely look in to that!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

mss said:


> Here's something you may already have thought of --
> 
> I looked on the craigslist--Charlotte area pet listings, and there were a couple of posts where people were wanting to buy a Maltese. One of them sounded like a perfect description of Teddy! Maybe someone should contact the persons who posted the ads and find out if anyone had contacted them with a Maltese to sell.





summergirl1973 said:


> Thank you! We will definitely look in to that!


I found it and the description definately could fit on sweet Teddy. Hope and pray it's a hint!!!


----------

